# captive soldier fears he will never come home



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2009)

as we sit on our asses ...running our mouths...bickering....this is the real world:

Video: Captive soldier fears he won't get home

WASHINGTON  The American soldier who went missing June 30 from his base in eastern Afghanistan and was later confirmed to have been captured, said in a video posted by the Taliban that he's "scared I won't be able to go home."

Two U.S. defense officials confirmed to The Associated Press that the man in the video posted Saturday on the Internet is the captured soldier, but the Defense Department has not released his name. The video provided the first glimpse the public has had of the missing soldier.

The soldier is shown in the 28-minute video with his head shaved and the start of a beard. He is sitting and dressed in a nondescript, gray outfit. Early in the video one of his captors holds the soldier's dog tag up to the camera. His name and ID number are clearly visible. He is shown eating at one point and sitting cross-legged.


Video: Captive soldier fears he won't get home - Yahoo! News

may fate and her muses be kind.  i sure the hell hope this young man is recovered..if not ....rain hell upon those who harm him.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

Bones, I don't hold out much hope for him. His captors are known barbarians, they will cut his head off.. but,, we will serve them tea and speak in low soft voices. 


our country is gone.


----------



## ba1614 (Jul 19, 2009)

I pray this young man has the strength that can get him home to his family, eventually.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Bones, I don't hold out much hope for him. His captors are known barbarians, they will cut his head off.. but,, we will serve them tea and speak in low soft voices.
> 
> 
> our country is gone.



i so hope you are wrong on this....so much....

and lets try to remember..we have posters who have kids in the war....i cant name them...but i am sure we do....lets try to keep this from being a thread on the worst of things


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 19, 2009)

I wish Willow were wrong, but I have no doubt that her prediction is very likely to come true


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2009)

Given the history of that region, his chances of surviving are slim to none. 

Willow, your AWOL bastard failed to do what was neccessary after the initial occupation of Afghanistan. And now, we get the oppertunity to fight the Taliban all over again because of his criminal stupidity. Afghanistan has been known as the graveyard of empires for centuries for good reason. You mess up there, and they cut you no slack. The Bush program of torture and failure to work on infrastructure has convinced all to many Afghans that we are just another empire.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Bones, I don't hold out much hope for him. His captors are known barbarians, they will cut his head off.. but,, we will serve them tea and speak in low soft voices.
> ...



Otter Creek is one that I can think of. I pray for our soldiers everyday.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Given the history of that region, his chances of surviving are slim to none.
> 
> Willow, your AWOL bastard failed to do what was neccessary after the initial occupation of Afghanistan. And now, we get the oppertunity to fight the Taliban all over again because of his criminal stupidity. Afghanistan has been known as the graveyard of empires for centuries for good reason. You mess up there, and they cut you no slack. The Bush program of torture and failure to work on infrastructure has convinced all to many Afghans that we are just another empire.





fix em some tea and read your army field manuel wuZzy


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2009)

apparently i didnt make this real fucking clear here....this is simply a thread....if you think it is hopeless fine for you...but shut the fuck up...if we have one mother or father here...with a child in afghanistan...they deserved that fucking respect...now is that fucking clear enough or do i need to go on?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> apparently i didnt make this real fucking clear here....this is simply a thread....if you think it is hopeless fine for you...but shut the fuck up...if we have one mother or father here...with a child in afghanistan...they deserved that fucking respect...now is that fucking clear enough or do i need to go on?



don't start threads you don't want people engaged in.. this is a message board. I gave my opinion and of course the left had to get nasty as shit. I respect and pray for all our soldiers,, is that clear?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2009)

i was talking to old rocks....i wished now i hadnt started the thread....seems people have forgotten hope...


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Rocks, if you want to attack Bush, go make a thread over in Politics or the Flame Zone. This is about this soldier's plight, not your opinions on our last POTUS.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 19, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i was talking to old rocks....i wished now i hadnt started the thread....seems people have forgotten hope...




I don't think they've forgotten hope so much as they stopped hoping because they couldn't take any more of their hopes being shattered. The thing about these bastards is that they don't want to negotiate and they seem to only rarely release captives. It's their cowardly way of keeping people afraid. 

I don't know if there's any way to stop them...


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

anybody who hasn't already read "Lone Survivior" now is a good time.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 19, 2009)

Is that a book?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> as we sit on our asses ...running our mouths...bickering....this is the real world:
> 
> Video: Captive soldier fears he won't get home
> 
> ...












..


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2009)

i have read it..about how roe's are forcing our soldiers to risk their lives...over and over again....


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Is that a book?


 
Yes, the book is by Marcus Lutrell. He is the "Lone Survivor"

There is hope guys.

I will pray for this Soldier's safe return. 

The taliban is using this Soldier for propaganda. They will keep him alive as long as it serves their purposes. I hope our Military SF, can get to him soon


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 19, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Hey Rocks, if you want to attack Bush, go make a thread over in Politics or the Flame Zone. This is about this soldier's plight, not your opinions on our last POTUS.



Wow, you have just shown yourself to not be a complete shit stain.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2009)

i didnt watch the video willow...i couldnt....i have never watched any of the videos


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 19, 2009)

I normally stay out of these threads as my experiences with Afghanistan merely come back to me when I engage in them. I reality, my two vacations "over there" would best be forgotten. 

I hope this kid stays strong, but I am afraid that he hasn't. The video that I watched of him shows that he hasn't, but who could blame him. I want this soldier home, but the simple fact of the matter is that he will never come home. That is the plight of the POW in the Middle East. Rather than hoping this soldier home, we should be hoping a rain of fire down on these bastards the like of which the world has ever seen. My thoughts are with this soldier, but my prayers are for justice.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I normally stay out of these threads as my experiences with Afghanistan merely come back to me when I engage in them. I reality, my two vacations "over there" would best be forgotten.
> (Snipped for hope)
> That is the plight of the POW in the Middle East. Rather than hoping this soldier home, we should be hoping a rain of fire down on these bastards the like of which the world has ever seen. My thoughts are with this soldier, but my prayers are for justice.


 
My prayers are for his safe return AND swift hellfire rain down on these bastards.

Thank you for your service. May the Peace that we all seek follow you now and always


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 19, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> The taliban is using this Soldier for propaganda. They will keep him alive as long as it serves their purposes. I hope our Military SF, can get to him soon



unfortunately, I don't doubt that they;ll alsop slaughter him the like the vermin they are the moment they think it'll serve their purposes.



CrimsonWhite said:


> Wow, you have just shown yourself to not be a complete shit stain.


You sound surprised? 



CrimsonWhite said:


> I normally stay out of these threads as my experiences with Afghanistan merely come back to me when I engage in them. I reality, my two vacations "over there" would best be forgotten.



If you don't mind my asking, do you think the current tactics  are 'working'?



> I hope this kid stays strong, but I am afraid that he hasn't. The video that I watched of him shows that he hasn't, but who could blame him.


I couldn't... 



> I want this soldier home, but the simple fact of the matter is that he will never come home. That is the plight of the POW in the Middle East.



I would imagine that the worst part would be the waiting



> Rather than hoping this soldier home, we should be hoping a rain of fire down on these bastards the like of which the world has ever seen.



Good luck with that; the leftards in DC won't let our troops do what they need to do to win- that's what i've heard from every soldier I've heard speak on the matter, at least


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 19, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > The taliban is using this Soldier for propaganda. They will keep him alive as long as it serves their purposes. I hope our Military SF, can get to him soon
> ...



It isn't working on the soldiers. There is a reason why they quit cutting peoples heads off in Iraq. It wasn't working. Every time a soldier was captured. Patrols were stepped up. More doors were kicked in. The insurrgents got the opposite of what they wanted. It remains to be seen how this is gonna work in Afghanistan. They are testing a new administration. Hopefully, this new administration has the resolve to not let this kind of thing affect the way they conduct their business in Afghan. I have hope for that, though it is continually fading.

And it wasn't just the leftards. The previous administartion had a way fucking things up in Afghan too. I was there when about 65% of our resources got on a plane and went to Iraq.


----------



## Lycurgus (Jul 19, 2009)

We are a military family. Each day we pray for all of our men and women in uniform, be them in harms way or not. Make no mistake, we understand the reality of conflict. 

As a nation we should reject such video's and not let their message of fear get into our heads. We have to stay on task as a military and as a supportive nation, that will serve our loved ones the most. 

We need to stay vigilant is our support and thankfulness for our men and women who choose to take the oath to protect and serve and we must not let politics dampen that mission. We can debate the political views in another venue. 

This young man and his loved ones need our positive support, no matter how we personally express that, be it through prayer, good wishes or whatever. They need to know that as a nation we stand with them as one, as we should do with all of our men and women in uniform. 

This young mans situation is very serious and history teaches us that it may not have a positive outcome, but, we cannot give in to that, we must continue forward doing all we can to help him and to support his loved ones. 

Leave the politics at the door.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 19, 2009)

For the last few years, we heard all about Iraq; from the perspective of a civilian in the States, it seemed like Afghanistan was forgotten, the dirty secret nobody spoke about because they couldn't spin it into a great American victory


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> For the last few years, we heard all about Iraq; from the perspective of a civilian in the States, it seemed like Afghanistan was forgotten, the dirty secret nobody spoke about because they couldn't spin it into a great American victory


 
Please stop


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Jul 19, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> as we sit on our asses ...running our mouths...bickering....this is the real world:
> 
> Video: *Captive soldier fears he won't get home*
> 
> WASHINGTON  The American soldier who went missing June 30 from his base in eastern Afghanistan and was later confirmed to have been captured, said in a video posted by the Taliban that he's "scared I won't be able to go home."


 

The GI is in a war zone. Capture was always a possibility. 

Don't we train them for this?

Since when has going wussy as national policy over this sort of thing become the way to see this?

I can understand that the GI's family is distraught, but does the whole country think that *OURS* are exempt from the natural consequences of war on foreign soil? Everyone that goes to war does not get to "come home." That is very sad, but it is the reality of war.

I suggest those definitions of "pawn" as relates to military operations are fully in force, as they always have been, but also believe that we give enemies more power by reacting to this as a nation of the militarily wussy.

As for what happens to the prisoners WE take, we only know what we are told....



> *PAWN*
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:
> 
> ...


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 19, 2009)

ba1614 said:


> I pray this young man has the strength that can get him home to his family, eventually.



I pray this country has the strength that can get this young man home to his family, eventually.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Given the history of that region, his chances of surviving are slim to none.
> 
> Willow, your AWOL bastard failed to do what was neccessary after the initial occupation of Afghanistan. And now, we get the oppertunity to fight the Taliban all over again because of his criminal stupidity. Afghanistan has been known as the graveyard of empires for centuries for good reason. You mess up there, and they cut you no slack. The Bush program of torture and failure to work on infrastructure has convinced all to many Afghans that we are just another empire.



I predict the next world war will be driven by actions of either paki/afghan, or iran.

There are only 2 solutions to dealing with afghan, and that is to completely pull out, or conduct a total scorched earth policy of mass slaughter.  

From a military standpoint, a solution is even less likely or achievable than it would be in iraq.  There is broad, local public support at the grassroots level for the taliban in large parts of afghan, and they enjoy nearly infinite funding from large parts of saudi society who is enjoying huge amounts of oil revenue.

As americans, we are funding the war on both sides, driving oil-consuming vehicles and defense expenditures.


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 19, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> There are only 2 solutions to dealing with afghan, and that is to completely pull out, or conduct a total scorched earth policy of mass slaughter. .


  You're an idiot. Just like Iraq, the only viable solution is to win over the Afghani people and guide the emergence of a coalition government capable of maintaining order and that refuses to harbor Al Queda and others like them.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> I don't know if there's any way to stop them...



Do what the Brits did elsewhere and to some degree there...scorched earth...


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 19, 2009)

(can a mod stake the last couple of posts and make them into a thread on the subject, before we derail Bones' thread?)


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > There are only 2 solutions to dealing with afghan, and that is to completely pull out, or conduct a total scorched earth policy of mass slaughter. .
> ...



Don't start with the personal insults.  If you cannot debate my points, shut up and sidestep my posts.

I am getting sick of a minority of people on this board like you who cannot discuss with any intelligence.


----------



## editec (Jul 19, 2009)

Of course, we all hope this boy's fate will be to come home.

The Afghanistanis (probably the Pashtuns) who are holding him captive?

He's just another foreign infidel whose presence in their land is unwelcomed.

Those people do not want to be just like us, and I seriously doubt that anything short of genocide is going to change their attitudes.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I want this soldier home, but the simple fact of the matter is that he will never come home. That is the plight of the POW in the Middle East. Rather than hoping this soldier home, we should be hoping a rain of fire down on these bastards the like of which the world has ever seen. My thoughts are with this soldier, but my prayers are for justice.



+100

The smartest person in the thread just spoke, so the thread can indeed, be cryogenically frozen.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

editec said:


> Of course, we all hope this boy's fate will be to come home.The Afghanistanis (probably the Pashtuns) who are holding him captive?He's just another foreign infidel whose presence in their land is unwelcomed.



Which would be fine, except they are exporting their diseased death cult - along with its requisite terrorism - into other people's countries, and so long as they prefer to do so, and not keep it within the boundaries of their own national shitholes, we have no choice but to take the battle to them.



> Those people do not want to be just like us, and I seriously doubt that anything short of genocide is going to change their attitudes.



I vote for genocide, then...


----------



## tigerbob (Jul 19, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, we all hope this boy's fate will be to come home.The Afghanistanis (probably the Pashtuns) who are holding him captive?He's just another foreign infidel whose presence in their land is unwelcomed.
> ...



History does seem to indicate that that sort of thing doesn't work.


----------



## Vel (Jul 19, 2009)

Bones.. while it's a long shot.. there is always hope.

U.S. hostage escapes captors in Iraq 
By Jim Michaels and Larry Copeland, USA TODAY 
BAGHDAD &#8212; Thomas Hamill, the Mississippi truck driver captured by insurgents three weeks ago, arrived in Germany on Monday after he escaped from his captors Sunday and ran toward a convoy of U.S. troops south of Tikrit. His wife, Kellie, was expected to be reunited with him there. 

USATODAY.com - U.S. hostage escapes captors in Iraq


----------



## editec (Jul 19, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, we all hope this boy's fate will be to come home.The Afghanistanis (probably the Pashtuns) who are holding him captive?He's just another foreign infidel whose presence in their land is unwelcomed.
> ...


 
I actually understand that attitude better than you might imagine.

I just don't think the methods we're currently using are going to do anything but get a lot of our boys killed while supporting the Taliban by giving them somebody to focus their hatred on.

Let to their own devices they're so busy killing themselves they haven't time to travel overseas to kill people.

As to Alqada?

Those aliens to Afghanistan were thanks to us, remember?

Going in to route them out after 9-11 was a completely sensible policy.

Staying there indefinitely to keep them out is not only not productive, I suspect that it's counterproductive.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 19, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Bones, I don't hold out much hope for him. His captors are known barbarians, they will cut his head off.. but,, we will serve them tea and speak in low soft voices.
> ...



The ones who have kids in the war are the ones who know the reality of it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Given the history of that region, his chances of surviving are slim to none.
> ...



Air Force Manual, in my case, old girl.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > There are only 2 solutions to dealing with afghan, and that is to completely pull out, or conduct a total scorched earth policy of mass slaughter. .
> ...



Yes, that is correct. And the failure of the last administration to realize this has really put us behind the eight ball. Can our military and the policy President Obama is pursueing actually repair the damage? I hope so, and hope that it will get our people out of there 
ASAP.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2009)

the reality of it?  there is no sacrifice on the homefront?  no continued death toll..that has stopped ...the media no longer beats the drums of war...they have moved on...while our troops continue to die...yes military families know the reality of war....but i know this...as long as there is no body...or execution video....there should and will be hope...

did yall miss my comment...about if they kill the young man...letting hell rain down on them....
i agree with crimson...we need to go in hard and heavy but in all honesty....i would not do it with troops...as long as pakistan is allow to interfer there will be no settlement...the administration needs to pressure everyone involved..and make a line in the sand...


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, we all hope this boy's fate will be to come home.The Afghanistanis (probably the Pashtuns) who are holding him captive?He's just another foreign infidel whose presence in their land is unwelcomed.
> ...



You are incredibly stupid. It is not the Afghans that are exporting terrorism, not even the Taliban. It is the Al Queda. And if we scorth the earth in Afghanistan, the Al Queda will simply move elsewhere, where they will be more welcome than before, since we have will have shown ourselves to be everything that they claim that we are.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I normally stay out of these threads as my experiences with Afghanistan merely come back to me when I engage in them. I reality, my two vacations "over there" would best be forgotten.
> 
> I hope this kid stays strong, but I am afraid that he hasn't. The video that I watched of him shows that he hasn't, but who could blame him. I want this soldier home, but the simple fact of the matter is that he will never come home. That is the plight of the POW in the Middle East. Rather than hoping this soldier home, we should be hoping a rain of fire down on these bastards the like of which the world has ever seen. My thoughts are with this soldier, but my prayers are for justice.



Which is exactly what the Al Queda wants. Time to start fighting this war with our brains and not our guts. And raining hell down on a people, most of whom are just caught between the two sides, is hardly justice. It merely puts us in the position of being just as cruel and stupid as our opponent.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> the reality of it?  there is no sacrifice on the homefront?  *no continued death toll..that has stopped ...the media no longer beats the drums of war.*..they have moved on...while our troops continue to die..   know why? cause the left never gave a shit, they only screamed the body count and screamed to see the coffins cause it was a way to beat up on President Bush.. the shallow ass kissing wussies! .yes military families know the reality of war....but i know this...as long as there is no body...or execution video....there should and will be hope...
> 
> did yall miss my comment...about if they kill the young man...letting hell rain down on them....
> i agree with crimson...we need to go in hard and heavy but in all honesty....i would not do it with troops...as long as pakistan is allow to interfer there will be no settlement...the administration needs to pressure everyone involved..and make a line in the sand...





....


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> Hey Rocks, if you want to attack Bush, go make a thread over in Politics or the Flame Zone. This is about this soldier's plight, not your opinions on our last POTUS.



That soldier is going to die because of the prior POTUS's idiotic policies. Maybe the present POTUS will learn from their failure. Maybe not. As citizens, we must require our leaders to exam and re-exam policies that require this kind of sacrifice from our sons and daughters.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > the reality of it?  there is no sacrifice on the homefront?  *no continued death toll..that has stopped ...the media no longer beats the drums of war.*..they have moved on...while our troops continue to die..   know why? cause the left never gave a shit, they only screamed the body count and screamed to see the coffins cause it was a way to beat up on President Bush.. the shallow ass kissing wussies! .yes military families know the reality of war....but i know this...as long as there is no body...or execution video....there should and will be hope...
> ...



Interesting. I see the body count in Afghanistan and Iraq everyday in the paper that serves most of Oregon. And this Sundays headline was about a Marine Cpl. that made the ultimate sacrifice. This is not about who is President, but about policies created by that President. If the policies create failure, then, as citizens, we should hold the President responsible for his failures. No matter which party he belongs to.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



you have noticed have you not that MSNBC and CBS abd CNN no longer scroll the names and give the count??? and no more criy's about why we don't see the coffins... go blow that smoke somewhere else.. it's obvious..


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> You are incredibly stupid. It is not the Afghans that are exporting terrorism, not even the Taliban. It is the Al Queda. And if we scorth the earth in Afghanistan, the Al Queda will simply move elsewhere, where they will be more welcome than before, since we have will have shown ourselves to be everything that they claim that we are.



And you and many others here are completely fucking inexperienced and ignorant about the culture, societal structure, and landscape of the area, so STFU.  One more personal attack from you or someone else, and I am out of this thread.  I spent over 20 years in the mideast and afghan areas, so don't fucking tell me what the deal is, okay?

What you do not realize - or accept - is that large tribes of afghan ARE the fucking Taliban.

The Taliban are an indigenous movement that has become intextricably linked to Al qaeda, they are now one and the same.  How the fuck do you think al qaeda has survived this long, and in such large numbers, without massive local support and protection?

Further, given the mountainous terrain, valleys, caves, and other protective structures, there is no way you can simply bomb them out of existence - boots on the ground would HAVE to be deployed to scour the countryside and wipe them out.  It is some of the most naturally hidden and protected combat areas on earth, and outside of the 10th Mtn, there are no large fighting groups trained and equipped to conduct warfare there.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

editec said:


> Those aliens to Afghanistan were thanks to us, remember?
> 
> Going in to route them out after 9-11 was a completely sensible policy.
> 
> Staying there indefinitely to keep them out is not only not productive, I suspect that it's counterproductive.



Al qaeda and the taliban are now inseparable from one another.  Bush gave Mullah Omar a choice to either give up Bin Laden, or be attacked, and he refused.

If the US leaves, the terrorists will once again take over the rest of the country - of which pretty much the capital region with Kabul being basically the only major area left in the east not under the threat/control of the taliban.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> That soldier is going to die because of the prior POTUS's idiotic policies. Maybe the present POTUS will learn from their failure. Maybe not. As citizens, we must require our leaders to exam and re-exam policies that require this kind of sacrifice from our sons and daughters.



What policies were those?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > You are incredibly stupid. It is not the Afghans that are exporting terrorism, not even the Taliban. It is the Al Queda. And if we scorth the earth in Afghanistan, the Al Queda will simply move elsewhere, where they will be more welcome than before, since we have will have shown ourselves to be everything that they claim that we are.
> ...




from someone who's whole sig is a personal attack on other posters...such a hypocrite


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 19, 2009)

Why would anyone block Nesar?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...






I'll second that emotion.. never have put anybody on "ignore" not even sillybobo! that's just DUmb..


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> I'll second that emotion.. never have put anybody on "ignore" not even sillybobo! that's just DUmb..



Because like this thread, it is seemlingly impossible on USMB lately to get into a conversation without someone either 1-calling someone an asshole, idiot, etc. 2-trolling by either posting the same line over and over 3-derailing the thread with nonsense

Certain posters do it over and over, and I just find it easier to "turn them off."

Notice how the same poster questioning _ why _ I put ppl on ignore is the same one who made the initial personal attack...


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second that emotion.. never have put anybody on "ignore" not even sillybobo! that's just DUmb..
> ...





listen dingle berry,, you are dealing with far radical leftists on this and every other message board.. you know how they talk to and about Ms. Palin and her children? Why would you expect them to treat you any better? Get real and just learn to skim and scroll.. works better..


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Given the history of that region, his chances of surviving are slim to none.
> 
> Willow, your AWOL bastard failed to do what was neccessary after the initial occupation of Afghanistan. And now, we get the oppertunity to fight the Taliban all over again because of his criminal stupidity. Afghanistan has been known as the graveyard of empires for centuries for good reason. You mess up there, and they cut you no slack. The Bush program of torture and failure to work on infrastructure has convinced all to many Afghans that we are just another empire.



Bones remember who was the first to politicize your thread on Mary Jo?.....

you like to politicize everything dont you Rocks?....your a piece of unadulterated shit...if your like this in real life i can imagine how many times you have been knocked on your ass...oh wait a minute,COWARDS dont open their mouths if someone is standing there who can shut it...asshole


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 19, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Given the history of that region, his chances of surviving are slim to none.
> 
> Willow, your AWOL bastard failed to do what was neccessary after the initial occupation of Afghanistan. And now, we get the oppertunity to fight the Taliban all over again because of his criminal stupidity. Afghanistan has been known as the graveyard of empires for centuries for good reason. You mess up there, and they cut you no slack. The Bush program of torture and failure to work on infrastructure has convinced all to many Afghans that we are just another empire.



Unfortunately, you can't change the mentality of an entire country, and even if you could, it would take generations.  So, we can either stay there as imperialists, or we can leave, or we can burn the entire country leaving nothing behind.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 19, 2009)

His future

TruthTube. tv   18+ 5 Beheadings In Front Of Mass Audience TALIBAN

Plz tell me about Osama bin ladin and Taliban

> Assalam - o - Alaikum,
> > I pray to Allah to continue your service for as long as possible. I have > some questions regarding Islamic Politics and Taliban. In light of all the > events that we have witnessed, do u suggest that Taliban were correct in the > manner they tried to enfore shariah? I mean, surely Islam doesnt allow to be > strict in enforcing shariah in other ppl's lives, like making men keep 
> beards, and confining women to their homes.... There is a lot of
> misconception about Usama bin Ladin as well in the media? I study in New
> Zealand and at times it becomes imperative to talk on him. What are your
> comments regarding him? Also what should be the model system we should be 
following... And were monarchies like the Abassyed and Fatimides and others
> like Moghuls in modern times true Islamic Reigns? Plz reply soon... > 
Allah-Haafiz. >
Fuad

Taliban was a valid Shar'ee government. The methods adopted by the Taliban 
were in accordance to the Shari'ah. In the Shari'ah. The Imaam (Islamic 
ruler) has the right and duty to enforce the external laws of the Shari'ah. 
This had been the practice of the four rightly guided Khulafaa Raashideen. 

Usama ibn Laadin is an upright Muslim and a devoted Mujaahid of Islam. The 
allegations made against him were malicious, and designed to justify the 
west's war against Islam. He, himself, has vehemently denied these 
allegations. In Islam, the ideal system of appointment of the Ameer is that 
of Shura (consultation) with the Ulama. The Ulama or the senior and 
responsible members of the society should appoint the Ameer, who will then 
appoint his government. This is the most preferred method. However, should a 
proper Islamic government be established by other methods, e.g. monarchy, 
then as long as they rule in accordance with the Shari'ah, they will be a 
valid Islamic government. 

and Allah Ta'ala Knows Best 

Moulana Imraan Vawda 
FATWA DEPT. 

CHECKED AND APPROVED: Mufti Muhammad Kadwa


----------



## Sinatra (Jul 19, 2009)

If that soldier dies...

If they show his death...


No.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> listen dingle berry,, you are dealing with far radical leftists on this and every other message board.. you know how they talk to and about Ms. Palin and her children? Why would you expect them to treat you any better? Get real and just learn to skim and scroll.. works better..



Now YOU'RE doing it?  Can _ anyone _ on this forum refrain from name-calling?

A few points:

1-in real life I don't interact with far left people, I step over them when I walk into the subway

2-if I "skim and scroll", i.e., ignore them, is that any different than simply _ putting _ them on ignore?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > listen dingle berry,, you are dealing with far radical leftists on this and every other message board.. you know how they talk to and about Ms. Palin and her children? Why would you expect them to treat you any better? Get real and just learn to skim and scroll.. works better..
> ...






based on what you just wrote above I would come to the conclusion you don't live in the real world.. you live in isolation and will never find a message board that will meet your standards. so you should start your own message board and invite you!


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 19, 2009)

mr  peters, retired from the  military  was  on fox  news and  he  said the  soldier deserted. he also said  if he did desert then the taliban could save  us alot  of time and  effort  by  killing him.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 20, 2009)

Once again,  the MSM backs up my statements very nicely, thank you WSJ:

Afghan Villagers Attack Taliban - WSJ.com

By ANAND GOPAL in Kabul and MATTHEW ROSENBERG in New Delhi

Villagers attacked the Taliban in eastern Afghanistan, a * rare instance * of locals turning on insurgents after being promised aid money and security by the government.

Friday's confrontation was welcome news for Afghan and U.S. authorities, in what is shaping up to be one of the bloodiest months for the U.S-led coalition since the start of the war.

Tribesmen in Nangarhar, a province in the east, broke ties with the Taliban after being promised development money and security at a pair of meetings with Afghan officials in recent months, said tribal elders and a spokesman for the provincial government, Ahmad Zia Abdulzai.

The U.S. and Afghanistan are trying various strategies against the Taliban {since nothing else is working, they are trying anything}. On Sunday, U.S. Marines conducted a movement to push Taliban fighters from Herati. The Marines are part of an effort to take areas in Southern Helmand province, which Taliban fighters are using as a resupply route.

While Mr. Abdulzai said the effort that led to Friday's clash was purely the work of the provincial government, U.S. civilian and military officials have been working with Afghan authorities to try the same strategy in other parts of the country. * Those efforts, however, have met with limited success.* 

The fighting in Nangarhar, which was reported over the weekend, began after Taliban fighters attempted to kidnap an Afghan army officer in the Achin district, witnesses said. The officer escaped and took refuge among villagers, who refused to turn him over to insurgents.

The Taliban then attacked, prompting a firefight with the villagers, who killed three insurgents and captured 11, said Mr. Abdulzai, the provincial spokesman. Nearly a half-dozen villagers who witnessed the fighting confirmed his account.

The villagers handed over 10 prisoners to authorities and kept one in hopes of exchanging him for a tribesman being held by the Taliban, Mr. Abdulzai said.

*   Until recently, there was strong support in the area for the Taliban and an allied insurgent group, Hizb-i-Islami Khalis, say members of the dominant tribe in the area, the Shinwaris.* 

But the government "told us that if we don't stop harboring the Taliban, the Americans will bomb us," said Ismat Shinwari, an elder who attended a meeting of tribal elders and provincial officials two months ago. "Our district and village has been frequently attacked by American and Afghan forces."

Afghan officials also promised money for building roads, schools and clinics.

* It isn't clear whether Friday's clash signals that U.S. and Afghan authorities can peel off more tribesmen from the Taliban.* 

Nangarhar is among the least-violent provinces in southern and eastern Afghanistan, where the Taliban are strongest. Tribal structures are stronger in eastern Afghanistan than in many other parts of the country. Some analysts say that could account for why officials appear to be succeeding there.

Elsewhere, tribal elders have seen their power eroded by three decades of conflict, * allowing the Taliban to more easily co-opt or ally with tribes, said Waheed Muzjda, an independent analyst based in Kabul.

Similar efforts by villagers to resist the Taliban across the border in Pakistan have had mixed results.* 

The failure of authorities to support a local anti-Taliban effort last year in the Buner district of northwestern Pakistan in part paved the way for a militant takeover of the area. That, in turn, brought about the collapse of a peace deal with the Taliban in the neighboring Swat Valley and sparked a large-scale campaign by the army against the militants.

A more recent anti-Taliban effort by villagers in the Upper Dir district of Pakistan has been aided by military support and appears to have had more of an impact.

Both areas are on the fringes of Taliban-controlled Pakistan. * There has been little open resistance to the Taliban in the militants' heartland along the border with Afghanistan.* 

The Taliban on Saturday posted a video on the Internet of a U.S. soldier they captured in June in eastern Afghanistan. On Sunday, the Department of Defense identified the 23-year-old soldier as Pfc. Bowe R. Bergdahl, of Ketchum, Idaho.

In the video, the solider -- seen dressed in a gray robes with his head shaved -- says: "I'm scared I won't be able to go home." He then implores Americans to pressure the government into pulling out of Afghanistan. Pfc. Bergdahl went missing after leaving his base in eastern Afghanistan in the Paktika province.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahgop said:


> mr  peters, retired from the  military  was  on fox  news and  he  said the  soldier deserted. he also said  if he did desert then the taliban could save  us alot  of time and  effort  by  killing him.



i really wished you had refrained from posting that on this thread...please start your own thread to spew that kinda hate for any american soldier...thank you in advance for doing so.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2009)

Clinton: U.S. will do everything to free soldier | Reuters

clinton says the us will do everything to free soldier


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2009)

now the administration has committed....


----------



## KMAN (Jul 20, 2009)

Has Obama even addressed this?????  I haven't seen an article with his statements yet...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Clinton: U.S. will do everything to free soldier | Reuters
> 
> clinton says the us will do everything to free soldier



A Fatwa

Treatment of prisoners-of-war in Islam
How are prisoners of war treated in Islam? 

Praise be to Allaah.  
Islam is the religion of mercy and justice; it commands us to call others to the religion of Allaah in a kind and good manner, and to encourage people to enter this great religion. If some people persist in rejecting the religion of Allaah and stand in the way of ruling by that which Allaah has revealed on earth, or they fight against the call to Allaah, then we give them the choice of three things: 

Either they become Muslim; or if they refuse they pay the jizyah (whereby they pay a specified amount to the Muslims in return for being allowed to remain their land, and the Muslims undertake to protect them); or, if they refuse that, there is nothing left but the way which they themselves have chosen,

 which is fighting and dealing violently with those who have persecuted the Muslims and put obstacles in the path of the Islamic dawah.

In this way the Muslims will gain the upper hand and the enemies will be humiliated; then when we have killed and wounded many of them and gained the upper hand over them, we may take prisoners and bind a bond firmly on them [cf. Muhammad 47:4], because in that case it is more in tune with the idea of mercy by choice (not because we are afraid of them); at that point war should not continue any longer than is necessary. War in Islam should not be waged for the sole purpose of shedding blood or seeking vengeance. If the Muslims capture them and take them to a place that has been prepared for them, they should not harm them or torture them with beatings, depriving them of food and water, leaving them out in the sun or the cold, burning them with fire, or putting covers over their mouths, ears and eyes and putting them in cages like animals. Rather they should treat them with kindness and mercy, feed them well and encourage them to enter Islam.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 20, 2009)

Snip

The ruling on tying up prisoners:

 It is well known that if prisoners are able to escape they will not hesitate to do so, because they may be afraid of dying and they do not know what awaits them. Hence the Muslims were commanded to tie up their prisoners and to tie their hands to their necks, lest they run away. This is something that still happens and is well known to all people.

 The wisdom behind permitting the taking of prisoners is so as to weaken the enemy and ward off his evil by keeping him away from the battlefield so that he cannot be effective or play any role; it also creates a means of freeing Muslim prisoners by trading the prisoners whom we are holding.

 Detaining prisoners

 Prisoners should be detained until it is decided what is the best move. The ruler of the Muslims should detain prisoners until he decides what is in the Muslims&#8217; best interests.

He may ransom them for money,

 or exchange them for Muslim prisoners,

 or release them for nothing in return,

or distribute them among the Muslims as slaves,

 or kill the men, but not the women and children, because the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) forbade killing the latter.

 The purpose behind detaining prisoners is so that the Muslims may be protected from their evil. The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) used to enjoin the Muslims to treat prisoners well, whereas the Romans and those who came before them the Assyrians and Pharaohs, all used to put out their prisoners&#8217; eyes with hot irons, and flay them alive, feeding their skins to dogs, such that the prisoners preferred death to life.


Ahkaam al-Sijn wa&#8217;l-Sujana&#8217; wa Mu&#8217;aamalat al-Sujana&#8217; fi&#8217;l-Islam by Hasan Abi&#8217;l-Ghuddah, 256


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 20, 2009)

There seems to be a bit more to this story than meets the eye...  Under the surface, I wonder what the real deal is?  Did he simply walk away from his unit as reported on TV?  Is the government trying to cover up a mistake they may have made concerning this servicemenber?  Something just doesn't seem to feel right...  I think time will tell us all what the real story is.  Until then, it's a mystery.  I do feel badly that he's captured by enemy forces and I am sorry this is something his family has to endure.  Aside from it all though, this story just does seem to play right with me.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2009)

dog doesnt matter how it plays till he is safe..then the questions can be answered...i looked for an article on the issues of what happened....i dont watch the talking heads..


----------



## Barb (Jul 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> as we sit on our asses ...running our mouths...bickering....this is the real world:
> 
> Video: Captive soldier fears he won't get home
> 
> ...



Rain hell indeed, and I think that needs to start at home regarding the Lt. Col. that showed his ass on FOX news speculating about how that young man became a POW and how the Taliban could save the US some time and trouble:
Fox Analyst Suggests That Captured American Soldier Should Be Killed by Captors « JONATHAN TURLEY

I've never seen such disgraceful behavior in my adult life, not ever. That Lt. Col. should be hung by his gonads. He's despicable.


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> as we sit on our asses ...running our mouths...bickering....this is the real world:
> 
> Video: Captive soldier fears he won't get home
> 
> ...



Do you ever think about the humans on the other side?  Imagine:  

Oh.  He will probably be held for an indefinite length of time  perhaps for several years.  He might get humiliated, bullied, and water boarded for information.   I wonder if you would wish that hell rain upon America for instances in which we harmed people that we picked up from Afghanistan.  Those people that have been kept for years at Guantánamo Bay Detention Camp without a trial have family and friends  just as this soldier does.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jul 20, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> Do you ever think about the humans on the other side?  Imagine:
> 
> Oh.  He will probably be held for an indefinite length of time  perhaps for several years.  He might get humiliated, bullied, and water boarded for information.   I wonder if you would wish that hell rain upon America for instances in which we harmed people that we picked up from Afghanistan.  Those people that have been kept for years at Guantánamo Bay Detention Camp without a trial have family and friends  just as this soldier does.



I am unfamiliar with your posts; is this meant as a joke?


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 20, 2009)

rhodescholar said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > Do you ever think about the humans on the other side?  Imagine:
> ...



I just hope that there is no objection if the captured invader is held for years and years and years and is water boarded again and again and again.   If we can do it to them then isnt it fair that they do it to us.  

Beyond that, I grant you the fact that they have decapitated prisoners.  Yet, we invade and sometimes kill innocent people in the process.


----------



## chanel (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahgop said:


> mr  peters, retired from the  military  was  on fox  news and  he  said the  soldier deserted. he also said  if he did desert then the taliban could save  us alot  of time and  effort  by  killing him.





> The circumstances of Bergdahls capture werent clear.
> 
> On July 2, two U.S. officials told the AP the soldier had just walked off his base with three Afghans after his shift. He had no body armor or weapon and they said they had no explanation for why he left. The officials spoke on the condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the case.
> 
> ...



Michelle Malkin » Questions about the reported abduction of Pfc. Bowe Bergdahl; Update: Reports of desertion mounting

I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 20, 2009)

The Haqqani's got him.  That means he's in big fucking trouble.

I fear for the worst, and I feel for his family.

Incidently, other than conducting an AAR to prevent it from happening again, does it really fucking matter how this young soldier got captured?


----------



## chanel (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## Bootneck (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to say this, but it appals me to see the political bickering going on in this thread when we should all be taking a step back and thinking more about what this young lad must be going through and the dreadful impact it must have on his family...and indeed, his brothers in arms.

Please shut the fuck up with the politics and have some respect.


----------



## asgardshill (Jul 20, 2009)

Barb said:


> Rain hell indeed, and I think that needs to start at home regarding the Lt. Col. that showed his ass on FOX news speculating about how that young man became a POW and how the Taliban could save the US some time and trouble:
> Fox Analyst Suggests That Captured American Soldier Should Be Killed by Captors « JONATHAN TURLEY
> 
> I've never seen such disgraceful behavior in my adult life, not ever. That Lt. Col. should be hung by his gonads. He's despicable.



If I were that young man's family, I would certainly invite that pompous blowhard so-called "military expert" to some dark alley somewhere, and I would make it my life's work to ensure that hell would indeed rain down on him for his despicable comments.

Whether the soldier was a deserter or not is *not* a call that Fox News gets to make.  That's up to lawfully appointed authority, not the enemy, some addled old publicity-hungry coot, and certainly not Fox News. Bastards.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 20, 2009)

asgardshill said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Rain hell indeed, and I think that needs to start at home regarding the Lt. Col. that showed his ass on FOX news speculating about how that young man became a POW and how the Taliban could save the US some time and trouble:
> ...



That LTC is a fucking asshole.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton: U.S. will do everything to free soldier | Reuters
> ...


 
This is what people are ignoring, the above is what matters to the taliban. What matters to me is that this young man does not recieve the same brutal fate as many others that did not come to the conclusion that allah is the way


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 21, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > mattskramer said:
> ...



They hide behind innocent people. We don't. They kidnap civilians and butcher them. We don't. 

I love the assholes who equate what we do with what criminals do.


----------



## Barb (Jul 21, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



 Not for nothing: 
from the December 27, 2006 edition
"[...] The US armed services don't recruit by religion, but the Pentagon estimates at least 3,386 Muslims were serving in the US military as of September. No precise figures are available because, while US service members are surveyed on their religion, they aren't required to disclose it. Advocacy groups put the number at 15,000, saying many are reluctant to reveal their religion. African-Americans represent the largest share of Muslims in uniform, they add.[...]"

Uncle Sam wants US Muslims to serve | csmonitor.com


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 21, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



We have committed our share of sins too.  Unlike you, I won&#8217;t resort to name-calling.  What a fine Christian example you present.


----------



## waltky (Jun 7, 2013)

Bowe Bergdahl still alive?...

*Captured U.S. soldier's letter revives family's hopes*
_Thu June 6, 2013  Letter: "He was no doubt alive"; "They are being very careful with him," Bergdahl's father writes; Bergdahl was captured after he finished his guard shift; His father believes a resolution is "getting closer" _


> The family of Bowe Bergdahl, a U.S. soldier captured by the Taliban in 2009, received a letter from him recently - reviving their hopes that the 27-year-old army sergeant is still alive.  Bergdahl's father mentioned receiving the letter in an e-mail exchange with Dwight Murphy, the spokesman for the local POW/MIA group in Boise Valley, Idaho.  "We have received a letter from Bowe through the Red Cross!" the father says in the exchange. "He was scripted and redacted but he was no doubt alive and his faculties fully functioning as of two months ago."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

